# Excel Tabellenelemente automatisch in HTML einfügen



## LukeP (16. August 2004)

Hallo!

Auch wenn es sicher schwierig sein wird, fuer mein Prob eine Lösung zu finden,
moechte ich trotzdem einen Versuch starten.
Und zwar dreht sich's darum, dass ich eine Excel- Tabelle mit drei Spalten und knapp 3000 Zeilen habe,
wobei es darum geht eine der Spalten Punkt fuer Punkt in eine
bestimmte Position in einem HTML- Text einzufuegen.
Ich hoffe, mein Anliegen ist verstaendlich. Da dies eine Arbeit ist,
die sich ueber mehrere Tage erstrecken koennte,
habe ich die Hoffnung, es gibt eine Moeglichkeit
- per Makro bsp.weise - die jeweiligen Zeilen einzusetzen.
Da diese Makro programmuebergreifend sein muesste,
faellt das wohl schon raus, es sei denn ... ?

Danke schonmal vorweg - ich bin fuer jede Idee sehr dankbar,
da es auch noch zwei andere Excel- Tabellen mit dem gleichen Umfang gibt,
die eingefuegt werden muessen!


----------



## bfsdasauge (16. August 2004)

Ich würde die komplette Exceltabelle in eine MySQL Datenbank uploaden. Dann kannst du über eine normale HTML Tabelle alles dort ausgeben, wo es hingehört.

Das macht vorallem die Pflege anschließend einfacher.

Aber wenn es unbedingt eine Kopie sein muss, probier es mal mit FrontPage. Da kann man so ziemlich alles von Microsoft einbinden.

Oder du speicherst deine Datei aus Excel im HTML Format. (Die neueren Excelversionen können das.) und kopierst das dann in dein HTML Dokument...


----------



## LukeP (16. August 2004)

Dank dir erstmal fuer die Vorschlaege!
Allerdings scheint mir das mit nicht weniger Aufwand verbunden zu sein. 
Ich muss die Felder, wo das ganze im Quellcode eingebunden werden soll, jedes mal vorher auch bloss definieren. Ich werd' wohl nicht drumrumkommen ..

das ganze sieht so aus:

*<text lang="cz"></text>
<text lang="hu"></text>
<text lang="le"></text>*

& es muss jeweils zwischen *<text lang ...>* & *</text>* das entsprechende aus der excel-tab eingesetzt werden ..


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. August 2004)

Du kannst dir doch per Makro diese <text>-Tags in die jeweilgen Zellen schreiben lassen....dann musst du nur noch Bereich Kopieren>in HTML-Quelltext einfügen


----------



## LukeP (16. August 2004)

@fatalus

.. an sich ein guter Gedanke.
Ich habe allerdings vergessen zu erwaehnen,
dass es verschiedene Bereiche mit ID gekennzeichnet gibt,
die fuenf verschiedene Sprachen mit jeweils einer
bestimmte Aussage beinhalten. Naechste ID, wieder
alle fuenf Sprachen mit anderem Inhalt usw.
Das ganze ist wie eine Maske vorzustellen,
wobei vorher die gewuenschte Sprache ausgewaehlt
& dann automatisch eingesetzt wird.
Es bringt mir also nichts, wenn eine Sprache
hintereinander gelistet ist, da 1. die Saetze/Woerter
nicht zugeordnet waeren & 2. zwei Sprachen schon
komplett eingebunden sind, was es theoretisch ausschliesst,
alles neu zu machen.


----------



## LukeP (16. August 2004)

Am besten waere es, wenn automatisch die erste Zelle kopiert werden wuerde, anschliessend in der xml-Datei nach der spezifischen Abkuerzung fuer diese Sprache gesucht wird. Einfuegen -> zur naechsten Zelle springen -> kopieren -> nach der naechsten Abk. suchen in der .xml -> einfuegen usw. Jetzt waere nur noch gut zu wissen, wie man das ganze umsetzt?!


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. August 2004)

zeig doch mal her,...die XLS und die XML(falls sie nicht zu geheim sind)..aber bitte nicht als RAR


----------



## LukeP (16. August 2004)

Ich fuege mal ein komplettes Beispiel ein:

die fertige xml sieht dann irgendwann mal so aus:
*
    <entry id="53025">
        <text lang="de">Stunden</text>
        <text lang="en">hours</text>
        <text lang="fr">Heures</text>
        <text lang="ru">????</text>
        <text lang="cz">hodiny</text>
    </entry>
*
Das rot markierte muss dabei jeweils eingesetzt werden, wobei es sich erstmal auf eine Sprache begrenzt!

& die xls wie folgt (drei Spalten, wobei nur die letzte von Bedeutung ist, da die Nr. nur dem Zweck dient, in welcher Reihenfolge das einzugliedern ist, dem Qtxt kann die herzlichst egal sein & hat auch keinen Z'hang zur ID! Allerdings ist die Nr. sicher dienlich, um das ganze automatisch einzufuegen ):

*6	Stunden	hodiny*

Ich hoffe, dass hat geholfen, umzu helfen


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. August 2004)

> Ich hoffe, dass hat geholfen, umzu helfen



..nur bedingt.

dieses ...
	
	
	



```
<entry id="53025">
<text lang="de"></text>
<text lang="en"></text>
<text lang="fr"></text>
<text lang="ru"></text>
<text lang="cz"></text>
</entry>
```
steht jetzt also in der XML bereits drinnen?

Wo/wie steht in der XLS die ID?


----------



## LukeP (17. August 2004)

Ja, vollkommen richtig .. so wie du's eben hingeschrieben hast,
sieht es in der XML bereits aus & wie erwaehnt, steht die Nummer
in der XLS (1.Spalte) nur fuer die Reihenfolge,
in der es die Aussagen in der XML einzubinden gilt.
Mit der ID in der XML hat das nix zu tun.
Da existiert *kein* konkreter Zusammenhang!


----------



## LukeP (24. August 2004)

bedeutet das schweigen, dass du auch keine idee hast?


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. August 2004)

Nö, das Schweigen bedeutet, dass nicht genug Infos da sind, um da nen Testflug zu starten.

Wie die xml aussieht, kann ich mir nun halbwegs ausmalen....bei der xls hab ich immer noch wage Vermutungen, was da wo wie sortiert/angeordnet ist und nach welchem Schema es in die XML kommen soll.....nicht genug, um auf gut Glück etwas hinbasteln zu wollen.


----------



## LukeP (25. August 2004)

Ich dank dir erstmal voweg fuer dein Interesse, allerdings stellst du dir
das ganze vielleicht komplexer vor als es tatsaechlich ist.
Wie ich schon betonte, besteht die XLS aus lediglich 3 Spalten
mit dafuer aber jeweils knapp 3000 Stichwoertern & die Reihenfolge,
in der die Zellen geordnet sind, ist schlicht die Abfolge,
in der sie in die XML einzubinden sind.
D.h. Zeile 1:  davon die Uebersetzung an der Stelle in die XML kopieren,
wo das erste mal "cz" vorkommt. In der 2. Zeile der XLS die Uebersetzung
raussuchen & an der Stelle einsetzen, wo das zweite Mal in der XML "cz" vorkommt ... usw.
Allerdings habe ich tschechisch bereits fertiggestellt, nun ist estnisch dran, also "es"! 

Wenn es funktioniert hat, muesste ein Bild der Tabelle anhaengen.

Ich bin fuer jede Idee zu haben, also zoegere bitte nicht!


----------



## LukeP (25. August 2004)

Vorausgesetzt du hast tatsaechlich so viel Enthusiasmus, lasse ich dir auch gern die Quelldatein per mail zukommen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. August 2004)

ein Bild sagt doch mehr als 100 Worte
Ich hoffe, die Nummern dort sind weiter der Reihe nmach sortiert.....die hab ich jetzt nicht sonderlich beachtet.

Im Anhang ist  eine Datei *xls.hta*.....die musst du ausführen...den Rest siehst du dann schon(hoffentlich:suspekt: )


----------



## LukeP (26. August 2004)

1000 Dank erstmal fuer deine Muehe .. ist wirklich schwer zu ueberbieten - allein das Icon schon 
Leider Gottes, hat sich deine Befuerchtung bewahrheitet, da ich den Startknopf nicht gefunden habe!
Ich habe beide Datein ausgewaehlt & dann?


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. August 2004)

Dann sollte eine Auswahlliste erscheinen, mit den Tabellen drinnen.
Wenn du die richtige ausgewählt hast, sollte eine Liste erscheinen mit den Spalten, wo du die Sprachkennung eingibst und ein Häkchen machst(der Startknopf sollte jetzt zu sehen sein).

Wenns nicht klappt, häng die Dateien hier mal ran (aber bitte nicht als RAR )


----------



## JudgeThread (13. Dezember 2004)

Ich möchte hier jetzt zwar keinem auf den Schlips treten. Aber hat sich mal wer die Mühe gemacht sich den HTML Quelltext den Frontpage und Excel exportiert an zu sehen ?

 Endlose Tags die überflüssig sind und Horden von Datei Müll. Also wer bereits mittlere Tabellen erstellt (5 Spalten und 1 Din A4 Seite lang) wird mit 100 - 200 Kbyte Dateien behagelt und das dauert selbst über DSL mit dem Laden, geschweige den ISDN oder gar 56k Modem.

 Eine Mögliche Lösung dafür ist es, im Notepad die HTML datei zu öffnen und div. Source Teile mit der "Ersetzen" Funktion komplett umzuschreiben, leider stürzt dabei recht häufig der Notepad (alternativ kann man auch den Dreamweaver benutzen, der aber bei größeren Dateien ähnliche Probleme aufwirft) ab oder friert ein.

 gruß

 JT


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Dezember 2004)

Der "HTML-Quelltext" einer Excel-Tabelle spielt hierbei garkeine Rolle...
es werden ja lediglich die Daten aus der Tabelle ausgelesen und in eine benutzerdefinierte Tabelle verpackt... und diese enthält keineswegs überflüssige Tags.

Wenn man so will also eine Umgehung des von dir Angesprochenen.


----------

